# Srixon 945/ 745



## Robobum (Oct 23, 2015)

These caught my eye as soon as the fitting cart landed in the shop, particularly the 945 "blades"

I've put that in "" as, in all honesty, they aren't blades in the truest form. There is a fair bit of muscle back stacked in behind the sweetspot but they still look absolutely beautiful. It pains me to pull each one out of the bag and leave a grubby little finger print on them!

I went down to 6i in the 945 and dropped to to 745 with the small cavity for the 4&5 irons. All fitted with the Nippon Modus shaft, a good deal lighter than the S300 I'd played for the last 10yrs plus.

Straight off, they are long. A good club longer than my previous MP60s. And the flight is more rainbow, seeming to hang in the air for an age. 

Ball striking feels great and (because they ain't proper blades) pretty forgiving too. 

The honeymoon period is still in full swing but these are fantastic spanners and well worth a look.
Comparatively cheap too, any shaft & any grip with no up charge.


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 23, 2015)

I had a hit with the 945's with the Modus 130 shafts and absolutely loved them.. You've got some stunning irons there......


----------



## Jates12 (Oct 23, 2015)

I've just been fitted for the 545s in 5,6,7 and the 745s in 8,9,PW. They are incredible. Best purchase I've ever made.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Oct 23, 2015)

Robobum said:



			These caught my eye as soon as the fitting cart landed in the shop, particularly the 945 "blades"

I've put that in "" as, in all honesty, they aren't blades in the truest form. There is a fair bit of muscle back stacked in behind the sweetspot but they still look absolutely beautiful. It pains me to pull each one out of the bag and leave a grubby little finger print on them!

I went down to 6i in the 945 and dropped to to 745 with the small cavity for the 4&5 irons. All fitted with the Nippon Modus shaft, a good deal lighter than the S300 I'd played for the last 10yrs plus.

Straight off, they are long. A good club longer than my previous MP60s. And the flight is more rainbow, seeming to hang in the air for an age. 

Ball striking feels great and (because they ain't proper blades) pretty forgiving too. 

The honeymoon period is still in full swing but these are fantastic spanners and well worth a look.
Comparatively cheap too, any shaft & any grip with no up charge.
		
Click to expand...

Good to hear you are liking them, certainly more than happy with my 745's I just need to fix a swing that has become way too steep for some strange reason to start making the most of them.

Will be looking to add a u45 2 iron before the start of the season.

For anyone in the market for new bats these are more than worth a look.


----------



## davemc1 (Oct 26, 2015)

Argh eh, enough if this nonsense. Im trying my hardest to resist the lovely srixons. I havnt read one bad review to put me off either. I was hoping for a couple on this thread.

Must resist....


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 27, 2015)

Awesome! They are beautiful! A pal at my club uses them too. They are blades or muscle backs or whatever. 

What Modus shafts are they? Modus 120? 125? I wonder if the lighter shaft is giving you a little more club head speed or if the lofts make them longer than your MP 60. A little of both I guess. Interesting to hear they are seemingly good value.


----------



## Robobum (Oct 27, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			Awesome! They are beautiful! A pal at my club uses them too. They are blades or muscle backs or whatever. 

What Modus shafts are they? Modus 120? 125? I wonder if the lighter shaft is giving you a little more club head speed or if the lofts make them longer than your MP 60. A little of both I guess. Interesting to hear they are seemingly good value.
		
Click to expand...

The 130s which are a little lighter than the s300. The lofts are a degree stronger I think too.

Very happy with them too say the least


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 27, 2015)

davemc1 said:



			Argh eh, enough if this nonsense. Im trying my hardest to resist the lovely srixons. *I havnt read one bad review to put me off either. I was hoping for a couple on this thread.*

Must resist....
		
Click to expand...


They're rubbish, don't buy them.


Happy now?


----------



## farfaeforfar (Oct 28, 2015)

Not the same model but I still love my Z545's and thats a season in the bag now. Can't fault them except they lack a little feel that the Z745's would have got me for sure.


----------



## slicer79 (Oct 28, 2015)

farfaeforfar said:



			Not the same model but I still love my Z545's and thats a season in the bag now. Can't fault them except they lack a little feel that the Z745's would have got me for sure.
		
Click to expand...

Not many around with a full srixon/Cleveland bag of gear

Presume you also have a Cleveland/srixon bag and use the zstar ball &#128516;


----------



## farfaeforfar (Oct 28, 2015)

slicer79 said:



			Not many around with a full srixon/Cleveland bag of gear

Presume you also have a Cleveland/srixon bag and use the zstar ball &#128516;
		
Click to expand...

Even down to the glove, towel and cap!

All the gear and no idea....


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 28, 2015)

farfaeforfar said:



			Even down to the glove, towel and cap!

All the gear and no idea....
		
Click to expand...

That's a serious commitment to the cause and should be applauded... :thup:


----------



## Sybez (Oct 30, 2015)

Don't need them, but want these irons so bad! They're stunning to look down on and perform like no other I've hit in a while.... come on lucky numbers, do your thing!


----------



## Tommo21 (Nov 1, 2015)

Had my 954/754 set for a year now........the best irons I've used in 40 years of golfing.


----------

